# Must have in vehicle needs ?



## asphaltwarrior1 (Jan 27, 2014)

What are some things you guys keep on hand while plowing. Meaning in the vehicle in case of breakdowns.


----------



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

SAM hydraulic oil, spare coil, spare lynch pins & hitch pins, basic set of hand tools, spare fuses, black electrical tape, ball peen hammer, and a multimeter. Oh, and a German Shepard.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

Besides some of the things previously mentioned.... I always carry at least 1 if not 2 extra pairs of dry gloves.


----------



## asphaltwarrior1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Perfect items thanks, and I just thought of one as well. a first aid kit and some triangles or small cones.


----------



## Boris02 (Nov 6, 2013)

Gloves, boots, shovel, extra oil and a few tools.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Cell phone with my Wife on the other end with the extra Truck and Plow.


----------



## harrison6jd (Oct 31, 2003)

things mentioned plus flashlight,spare belt, alternator, one hydro hose for the plow long enough to replace any one on the system,light bulbs, all extra fluid. im sure i will think of some others.


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

add extra wiper blades and a square point digging shovel or scoop shovel


----------



## asphaltwarrior1 (Jan 27, 2014)

I never thought of the wiper blade. My buddy actually broke one on his truck a couple storms back. what a pita that was having to order the whole arm and all.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

I keep a small floor jack in the tool box incase I need to short chain the blade. I can't remember if i've had to use for that yet but it did come in handy to re-seat my wheel when my lugnuts came loose.


----------

